# Feeding Quantity Question



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

I am feeding Primal Raw - Chicken. I use Primal's feeding calculator to determine the portion size and weigh it exactly.

Gibbs absolutely loves it and "woofs" it down within minutes.

The then looks at me with those innocent puppy eyes as if to say - "Please Sir, can I have some more.".

Seriously, he will walk away, but repeatedly come back to see if any more "magically" appeared. 

My question is simple. Should I:

1. Stick to the feeding calculator?
2. Feed him as much as he's willing to eat within a set amount of time?


My only fear with Number 2 is that Gibbs is REALLY food motivated.

Gibbs is 20 weeks old and his growth has started to slow considerably.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Keep an eye on his waistline and a feel on his ribcage. Use these to determine how much you feed. As he growth rate slows, you will want these two things to guide you as to how much you feed and try very hard to resist the pleading looks that would have you think Gibbs is starving to death any second now!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I never feed what the bag tells you. My guys would eat themselves into oblivion if I let them. I am very strict with my guys weight. I weigh them all the time. I make sure I can easily feel their ribs and backbone. I also make sure they have a tuck up and a waist. It took awhile to know just how much to feed. When I saw they were gaining weight I would cut it back until they maintain the perfect weight. Scudder is my big boned boy so with a slow metabolism. Vet says he is ok but could lose 1/2 lb. He will fluctuate between ideal and 1/2 too much. I am ok with that. Fred and Bella are both at their ideal weights. It is hard to see them always begging for food, but it's better than an overweight dog. It can be so unhealthy.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Linda, if we could all be that disciplined with ourselves! I do the same thing, measure the food, check Kallie's weight, feel her ribs. If I did the same for myself, I'd have a waist, could feel my ribs & backbone. As for the tuck up, don't know if you'd ever see that on me! LOL ound:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Haha!! too funny! 


"Brady's mom" just said, my moms dog is so skinny I can wrap my thumb and pointed finger around his waist....I said, I can do that to all my guys!!!

"Brady's mom" has some big boys LOL


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Feeding quantity question*



Gibbs Mom and Dad said:


> I am feeding Primal Raw - Chicken. I use Primal's feeding calculator to determine the portion size and weigh it exactly.
> 
> Gibbs absolutely loves it and "woofs" it down within minutes.
> 
> ...


When Gibbs looks at you with those sad puppy dog eyes, just remember this:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

definitely not no. 2. tough question . only a person like Sabine give you a calorie number., but keep on the lower end of the recommended. and don't forget treats .


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

my calorie number is around 350 total a day


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> my calorie number is around 350 total a day


no wonder you're in trim shape :hail:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Haha! My caolrie number is more like 3500!! LOL


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ten meals a day at 350 per meal. yeah. :deadhorse: yeah but you walk fifty miles a day. lol


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Lol!!


----------

